# feeling fine and now all of a sudden watery diarrhia



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am feeling fine since a few months and I even have a normal appetite which I didn't have for a long time. This evening when I tried to pass gas, I felt a little liquid coming out and I though I better use the bathroom. First I had a mushi stool and than water diarrhia. I felt the vasovagal syncope coming on ( I think??), feeling all of a sudden very nauseas, feeling my blood pressure drop, heart beating fast and feeling scared. Does this sound like IBS because I felt completely fine and now I have all of a sudden watery diarrhia. I even haven't had a mushy stool for a while and usually I had mushy stool every 2 weeks or. An hour later I had another watery stool. Just wandering if it's still IBS since I felt so good before. I don't really have much abdominal pain, just discomfort with the water stool. Watery stool always freaks me out because it just seems so unhealthy. Any input ?


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

anybody ?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The worst case of IBS-like symptoms, following my recovery, turned out to be Norwalk virus. It's pretty impossible to know if you are having an IBS flare or if it is something unrelated. You could try Pepto or Immodium or some such and try to wait it out. It is also good to keep in mind that our bowels will now always be a weak spot, so any number of things that might cause D are more likely to do that.Hopefully this will resolve within a couple of days, or is just a reaction to something you ate.Mark


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't forget, even normal people have D sometimes. You could have a virus, food poisoning, or any of a number of things that can cause watery D. After a period of few ibs symtpoms, allow a short period of time to pass and see if it doesn't 'work it's way out'--meaning, see if it's not a non-ibs cause. Even so, you'll have a longer recovery time; I always do. Go easy on the foods, brat diet, low residue, etc. After a day or so, then I'd start the active recovery phase, with immodium to put a stop to things. Anything viral or poisonous should be out by then, so stop the movements and act to rebuild your system. I usually allow 36 hrs w/o heavy food, then begin the 'stop' procedure and gradually up my intake with cream of wheat, oatmeal, canned fruits, anything easy that I know is safe. I get weak, but by now I know the drill.


----------

